# You know you have expats kids when



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I was taking to my daughter and her boyfriend this afternoon and I said
"The car we are renting in the uK has 2 drivers - 1 extra free of charge"
they both said "two drivers for the whole week!!!"

I explained that it was 2 named drivers, me and my wife, as opposed to 2 chauffeurs!!!!

Expat kids


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

On dropping my 15 year old daughter at the airport this morning to head back to boarding she reminded me,

NOT to book air France for her Christmas break as she has to be accompanied on their flights which interferes with her duty free shopping.

NOT to book the late flight with Lufthansa as the connection is too tight in Frankfurt.

Ideally she said to try Turkish Airlines as she would like to go through Istanbul for a change.......Jeez,, good slap needed


----------



## femalegounie (Jun 18, 2010)

Our at that time 8 year old son - when passing a Metro station during our summer vacation in Munich: 'Mum, can't we go by train one day? Always using a plane to travel is just boring'

By the way, Maireadhoey: our (meanwhile 17 years old) used Turkish Airline in October to fly London - Istanbul - Hurghada and was very happy! Booked the same for him for Christmas.


----------

